# Edisto Pretoria



## Steven Dillon (Apr 25, 2018)

Edisto Pretoria is another Naturally Abstract piece from my archive.  It was composed at the Edisto Memorial Gardens in Orangeburg, SC.

The Artist's Story blog post for this can be read here: Canna Striata At Edisto Memorial Gardens In Orangeburg, SC

Techs:
Canon 5D MKIII
F/22
2 seconds
ISO-100
180mm + 2X
No Flash
Arca Swiss B1
Gitzo tripod


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice composition.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 25, 2018)

I like it...........


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Apr 25, 2018)

Great shot.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 26, 2018)

Great colourful shot.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Nice composition.





Jeff15 said:


> I like it...........





PhotoriousMe said:


> Great shot.





Fujidave said:


> Great colourful shot.



All,
Thanks so much for looking and commenting.


----------

